# Erv



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

Hi guys, I'm looking for opinions of this electric 3 wheeled bike.

Yes I know all you REAL bikers will laugh at someone riding something like this, but I am not looking for speed or power...just something to do the shopping and local running around on.

Any pros/cons etc; especially from someone who might own one.

JM101


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

JM101 said:


> Hi guys, I'm looking for opinions of this electric 3 wheeled bike.
> 
> Yes I know all you REAL bikers will laugh at someone riding something like this, but I am not looking for speed or power...just something to do the shopping and local running around on.
> 
> ...


Hi JM101,

There are many different styles and variations on those that I've seen on the streets. They seem to be pretty good but I've only seen ones that are new or almost new.

The concern would be, is who is going to fix it especially when it is out of warranty? I have never seen places that would be qualified to work on one.

If it turns out to not be practical for that or any other reason, I'd suggest getting a regular motor-trike. That's what we have and use and use it even for long rides here on Luzon.



Jet


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I thought about buying something like this also, I've seen a few of these running around and they're real quiet. Some have longer running batteries, the one you have posted could hold some extra weight 3 wheels and it says no registration required so I wonder what the max speed would be and it looks like something for one person only.

Have you thought about a used vehicle, (utility or truck) for so many options but if used for small runs this would work fine, safety would be another concern, hoodlums or rude drivers (so many), you see how everyone drives here, it gets worse in a tiny slow moving vechicle, they don't care if your carrying a baby, kids or wife, they'll nearly squash you, nobody slows down.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I was looking at a 2 wheel version... very similar electric bike. I was told they are not allowed on a lot of the roads. I don't know if that is true or not... just what I was told. Something to do with the motor size... Depending on where you live that could be a major concern. Where we are building the house we have to use the main highway to get anywhere other than the barangay (2 lane crappy road... but here it is the main highway).


----------

